# Great Outdoor Day For The Kids In Holt,MI



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

I just wanted to drop a line about the Mason Optimist Club Kids In The Outdoors Day this Saturday from 8am-4pm at Burchfield Park in Holt, MI. This day includes all kinds of fun for kids of all ages. There is a fishing derby which starts at 9am with GREAT prizes to be won. There is also dozens of hands on booths including bow/ gun shooting, fly tying, trap setting, duck calling and many more! For more information please go to passthroughproductions.com and check out our upcoming events on the homepage!


----------

